# Dell D620 touchpad, and ACPI buttons query



## sulman (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm using latest Xfce compiled from ports. 


 I have a little problem with the touchpad - the tap to click seems to be registered, but only on certain menus in Xfce (like navigating the main applications menu). However, it does not work on any window controls. I'm not sure where to look for a solution. It sets focus, basically, but nothing else, but the tap is clearly getting recognised as _something_ :\

 My volume up and down buttons don't do anything. In xev the mute button generates a 'KeyRelease event', and I know how to map that, but the volume up and down buttons just generate a 'Focusin' and 'Focusout' event, and I'm not sure what to do with that as they do not give me a key number to work with.
Any clues?


----------

